# Time for me to Go..... Passing the torch :)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Everyone!Well, most of you who know me from the 2 years I have been on this BB know that I have gone through a lot of life changing events, and for all of your support and kindness and friendship, I extend my sincerest and heartfelt thanks!







You are truly wonderful, and I feel like I have known some of you like very dear friends....As life gets a bit more complicated for me, raising two children on my own, and not having many years left with them here with me before they are off totally on their own, having my father pass away, sorting thru that, starting a new life for myself, etc. I realized that I am being pulled in many new directions, and though I love the BB and getting support from all of you, and when I can, giving my little two cents worth here and there, I know that something's gotta give. I know I need to devote more time out of the cyber world... which is sort of a dichotomy, because you guys are the real world too, but you know what I mean. Most likely, as I move forward in my life, I will need your support and caring and love even more! But I know I need to be in my world more and accomplish things that need to be done, and I am neglecting that because of the time on here... boo hoo....







I feel bad about this, but I must pull back from the BB...And so, those of you who have my email and need me; continue to email me; those friendships will NOT change, and I welcome that continuation. And if there is someone who wants to PM me, that is still fine too... I can be contacted that way as well.Shawn naturally is always here as well as many other "oldies" members, and I pass the torch to those new folks who have stepped up to the plate to help others. Thank you to you, Shawn, and to all the many others, (you know who you are 







) I am eternally grateful for all the love and many kindnesses you have all shown me... I love ya all, and you are dear to me...many many thanks.I will still be very much involved in helping Mike, and have spoken to him about this. In that regard, I must emphasize that you can email Mike if you are having real problems and concerns with the IBS program. Know too, that the program stands on its own... time and again, when the new ones start they wonder if they should be doing something... keep the information out there that all one has to do is listen to it; nothing else is required. No self-HT techniques or meditiation, or conscious involvement of any kind is required to complete the IBS audio program. No pressures, no worries, just relax and listen. The single most important message... besides being patient. Keep that true information going for the new ones.







And please, bump up my informational Mike's compilation thread from time to time for the newbies, will ya? Thanks... I am sure I will lurk now and then... that means I can bump it up too! LOL







I am just posting this here, not on the Meeting Place or other forums. Part of me feels badly about this, because so many folks on here have remained on the BB to continue to help others, and I have been the recipient of their kindness, and in that regard, have remained here to pass that along. But I know I won't be good to anyone if I scatter myself too thinly, and so I am making this decision on that basis.When the dust settles in my life, I certainly would return, and now and then, I am sure I will pop in... and of course to reply to anyone directly.... that will never change!So goodbye for now my friends.... NO need to reply to this thread; not looking for replies, just telling you up front, rather than fading out and people wondering what the deal was.Take care, thank you again my friends, and know that my thoughts, prayers and caring will be with you all as you continue this adventurous journey we call "LIFE."Pax ~ Shalom ~ PeaceLove,Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am doing a cater the next couple days so I am in and out at the moment, but in short,OH NO YOUR NOT! LOL


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I had to reply, and I hope you come back long enough to read this! I really appreciate all you have done for me. You will be sorely missed! Now, go do what you gotta do!  Lauralee


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I had to reply too. You will be missed a lot; that's for sure, but I know everybody here understands your point. I wish you the best and I'm very thankful for all the help you have given me and given others. Good luck and hope to see you every now and then.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

BYe Marilyn! Miss you! I'm still really exited ?from earlier! HOw sad is that?Spliff


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Oh, No!!! Marilyn, I'm going to miss you so much. I have been guilty of not emailing you, and now I feel bad. I hope you see this, but I'll be in touch anyway.I understand family responsibilities. Your kids are both teenagers and need you now more than ever. But please, pop in now and then, and come back when the dust settles.I'm glad you're still going to be working with Mike. I'll do my best to bump up his posts for you.Anyway, I'll be emailing you soon. Take care, sis.Love,Jean


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, LOL!!!!!!!







You better get those two "Research Assistants" here in a hurry then, huh? LOL!!!!







Marilyn my friend, know whatcha mean. It is ok. You will be missed awful though. But I understand that you're two N's will be flying solo all too soon... and ya need to seize the moment..







I would like to personally thank you for being "so" there for me everytime. I wouldn't have done as well without you.You will still be on 'my list' and I'll pop ya a "Howaya?" once in awhile.You know, just have a blast!







Soak it all in and savor it all!!!!







Looking forward to your visits back here.Love ya,







((((((((((Marilyn))))))))))







BQ


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Marylin,I know that you requested no replies so here goes.







What can I say except a big thank you for all that you've done for me. For putting me back on the right track when at times I thought I was losing it altogether.You have helped so many people here and you will be misssed but, time with the family and for yourself is also important and you can never get back these years as the children grow up who also need their Amerimum







There are so many fantastic supportive people here who will do their very best to help the new folk who arrive from time to time with accurate information.Wishing you well for the future and hope you'll pop in now and then.Kindest regards.JB


----------

